
Setup web2py, apache, ssl, mod_wsgi, postgresql on Ubuntu in a few seconds - megamark16
http://www.web2pyslices.com/main/slices/take_slice/29
======
megamark16
It would be awesome to be able to do this with Django. Is anybody using quick-
installs like this to quickly deploy new servers?

